# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Can anybody please recommend me a good hair replacement system?

## carloseduardo

Hi,

It's the second time I am going to buy a hair system, the last one I bought cost nearly $600 and took more than 2 months to arrive, only to find out it was all synthetic and not the human hair one I ordered.

I don't want to go through this again, so if you can please point me in the right direction it'll be great. I am looking for a stock unit (hopefully) 7x10, body wave, color 1C, and between 4''-6'' long, human hair, that can last at least 4-6 months, quick delivery and if possible, cheaper than the previous one.

Not sure about the rules of the forum, I'll accept recommendations here or by  private message. Thank you!.

Carlos.

----------


## Tracy C

Already responded to your identical question in another area of this forum.

----------


## Cookieboy

hairbro, they have great reviews check them out!

----------


## Vishu

Is hairbro a scam? They have no comments on their videos and no phone number on their website.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Why you are looking for hair replacement system. It's better to opt hair transplant surgery which is quite effective and better as compare to other things.

----------

